# Handrail exception for stage stair?



## Yikes (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a 3' high stage in an auditorium, with 2 accessible exit ramps on either side of the stage serving as required means of egress.  In front of this, the client also wants to have a short flight of convenience steps on either side of the stage, but for clean lines of sight they only want to do the one outermost handrail.

I know that CBC 1013.1 exc. #2 allows guardrail to be omitted at steps leading to a stage; is there any similar exception for no handrail or just one handrail, especially if the stairs are not required for exit?


----------



## north star (Jun 9, 2013)

*: - :*

Do you have "steps" or a "non-required" stairway ?

*: - :*


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 10, 2013)

Yikes,

In the 2006 Edition of the IBC, Section 1012.8 would require a handrail to be located along

the most direct path of egress travel, "if" you consider your application to be monumental

type stairs.  Section 1012.9 in the 2010 Edition of the CBC, Vol. 1.

.


----------

